# Chips has grown a lot



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Since the intro post chips has grown a lot. Here are some new pictures.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

And a few more

































As all puppies he is up to all kinds of mischief. No different than any other puppy we raised, but for each time it gets a little bit easier and relaxed.

Chips also got his own G+ page


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How the heck do you get anything done with that guy around???? So adorable...thanks for the picture update!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That is one cute puppy! Love the ears that can't decide if they want to be up or down. Too precious!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> How the heck do you get anything done with that guy around???? So adorable...thanks for the picture update!


Thanks, yeah it is a problem! :smile:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> That is one cute puppy! Love the ears that can't decide if they want to be up or down. Too precious!


Thanks. I know, hillarious :smile: His left ear is all over the place. I know some JRs have bat ears, going to be interesting to see where it ends.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh-- those ears! So cute, I can't take it... 

And I love the name, "Chips." What made you come up with his name?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Love those ears!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Oh my gosh-- those ears! So cute, I can't take it...
> 
> And I love the name, "Chips." What made you come up with his name?


Ehrm, lol we both like potato chips. Short, spunky and contain the 'ps" sound dogs pick up easily.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Love those ears!


More ears :smile:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is SO cute. Of course I am partial to JRT's! My previous JRT, Heidi, had ears like that. Lola look slike she is going to have regular ears though. I especially like the first picture where he is sleeping. That little face is so precious!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Chip has such a sweet innocent looking face.
I really like the last picture, it's so adorable!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Now Chips is just one of the cutest little dogs!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

*Some recent pictures*

Some recent pictures of Chips. I am not the best photographer i'm afraid and more often than not I forget to take pictures even if I have a brand new phone with a great camera.








Oh, did I wake you up.








What's up?








Priestly.








Sitting like a human!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Next to a Cocker on Dog Chow








Love the ears

Thankfully both ears sorted themselves out. No more pirate look


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is adorable!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is super cute! I adore his big ears!


----------

